# VP9sk color question



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

Pretty simple. Are the different frame colors such as grey or burnt bronze the actual color of the polymer or a coating? Thanks.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The VP9 SK's are available in all Black, Flat Dark Earth (FDE), Grey, and Olive Drab. I guess you could call the FDE bronze? The grey is more of a blue/grey and the Olive Drab is self explanatory. All of the frames are molded in those colors and not coated.


----------



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

Thank you. I've seen some burnt bronze on GB as well as FDE. They are quite different.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Xring said:


> Thank you. I've seen some burnt bronze on GB as well as FDE. They are quite different.


You're welcome! If it was burnt bronze more than likely it had been cerakoted. I don't know how well that would hold up on a polymer frame? However it does hold up well on steel and aluminum. To my knowledge HK does not offer any other colors other than what I've shown.


----------



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

Ah. That's what I suspected. I do not want a coating. I'm sticking with basic black!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Xring said:


> Ah. That's what I suspected. I do not want a coating. *I'm sticking with basic black!*��


Henry Ford would love you!


----------

